
GitHub Readme Templates - utsav91292
https://github.com/kautukkundan/Awesome-Profile-README-templates
======
Noumenon72
I think the title should be "GitHub _Profile_ Readme Templates". I was
confused why every one was a person's resume instead of what I was expecting,
a template for documenting a project.

The ones I saw all shared the sensibility of something written in Comic Sans
MS using the <blink> tag.

~~~
edflsafoiewq
Emojis are the new <blink>.

~~~
gruez
It’s actually worse because at least blink tags are confined to browsers. Now
you have developers putting emojis in log statements for whatever reason.

~~~
laumars
You could probably do the same with the blink ANSI escape sequence if your
logs are getting displayed in the terminal. Though I’d recommend you not to
use that particular escape sequence...ever.

------
ysavir
The integrity of this being a project to "collect awesome readmes" is somewhat
undone by people adding their own readme. It's made worse as it seems each
submission is accepted as long as it meets formatting criteria, without any
standard for quality. I could see this being a great resource if it were
actually a collection of readmes for various projects (and sure, profiles as
well) deemed excellent and worth sharing by a single, objective person or
group. But as it is, this project is not worth our note.

~~~
sdesol
> But as it is, this project is not worth our note.

I don't necessarily agree, as what is needed most right now is inertia and
having this turn into a dumping ground, serves quite a bit of value...for now
anyways. It's much easier to curate when everything is in a single location.

What I think they can do a much better job of is classifying the submissions.
If you take a look at the files changed heat map/tree below:

[https://imgur.com/WtzjiET](https://imgur.com/WtzjiET)

the most active categories are "multimedia" (48 versions) and "short-and-
sweet" (46 versions), where many in multimedia should be in short-and-sweet.
The project can probably benefit from sub folders.

~~~
ysavir
So another words, if the projects progresses (far) beyond it's current state,
it will be worth of note. I agree! But I disagree that accepting everything is
the best path to get there. As it is, it's burned away any interest I have in
following this repo and checking in for inspiration when needed.

> It's much easier to curate when everything is in a single location.

PR requests are ideal for this.

~~~
sdesol
> As it is, it's burned away any interest I have

That's why we have early adopters to bring it to a more universally accepted
state :-)

This project is quite interesting from a pure analytics point of view. It's
only about 3 weeks old, and it already has 4k stars and its trajectory is
quite steep as shown below:

[https://imgur.com/Mwz7do2](https://imgur.com/Mwz7do2)

This project also has a healthy number of new pull requests so clearly
something is working. What would be interesting, would be to cross reference
the rate at which people are "starring" with the growth of the project.

Given the limited data (3 weeks), it would be hard to say if taking a more
aggressive curating approach would hurt or help the project.

~~~
ysavir
> That's why we have early adopters to bring it to a more universally accepted
> state :-)

Who are the early adopters? People that want to have their profile featured,
or people hoping to find inspiration?

> This project is quite interesting from a pure analytics point of view

> This project also has a healthy number of new pull requests so clearly
> something is working

> cross reference the rate at which people are "starring" with the growth of
> the project.

I don't see how any of these metrics reflect the quality of the service. If it
were a resume collector, then I'd be in complete agreement: Things are going
fantastically. But the way it's branded, it's supposed to help people find
inspiration for their own readmes, and quantity of examples is not a positive
factor in that service's quality.

If I were using this to find a template that worked for me, I would want to
have to look through a minimum number of submissions to find one, not trudge
through endless submissions that have little to no appeal.

Additionally, I'm seeing profiles that are copies of each other in the
listings. Perhaps it would be appropriate to remove the "template" from the
repo's name, as it isn't providing _templates_, just profiles. If it were,
duplicates would not be accepted, and the examples would have sample data (eg
"John Doe john@example.com" rather than people's actual info.

~~~
sdesol
> I don't see how any of these metrics reflect the quality of the service.

This is why it is important to cross reference the stars with the state of the
project. What if 90% of the starring occurred within the last week? If this is
so, it would indicate many felt this repository provided value based on 2/3 of
the repos history.

It is important to note that I am not discrediting your opinion, what I'm
trying to say is, the numbers might show many do not share in your opinion.
Also, calling this a "service" doesn't make much sense, since I don't think
the repo maintainer is being paid to provide a specific value that benefits
you.

The README pretty much invites you to submit a template with no real barrier
to submission. Your "Awesome" may well be different than many others
"Awesome".

~~~
kkautuk
Hey, I am the creator of the repo, I just found this thread. I agree with all
the points mentioned above. Right now the repo is not in its best curated
state and also that I am accepting duplicate submission.

I too think that there needs to be a proper filter. Just bear with me for a
couple of days, I have already planned to change the format and the current
state of the repo, it's just that I am kind of preoccupied with some work.
It's also worth noting that people are actually finding some inspiration for
their own readme, so I feel it's working out positively for some.

I created this repo for myself and did not expect it to blow up like this.
Thanks for the valuable suggestions though, do let me know what else could be
done to improve it :D

~~~
ysavir
> I created this repo for myself and did not expect it to blow up like this.

Hah! In that case, congratulations on the unexpected success. Great initiative
and I hope to see this project again in the future.

------
trzeci
I can't read half of them, maybe if someone would add more emoji would be
easier.

------
hobo_mark
Awesome, I'm so thrilled about the myspaceification of GitHub profiles, pairs
great with the new Artic Code Vault Contributor badges. /s

~~~
higeorge13
Let's see what new social-media non-code related functionality will be added
next. Location, checkin and filtered photo of each commit, messenger?

~~~
rathel
Stories! :^)

------
austincheney
The strangest commonality I noticed is that many of those templates stress
social media involvement and not code repositories. The more visually
elaborate a template becomes the more true this pattern appears.

I don’t really care what people’s social media accounts are. I am interested
in what projects they author or contribute to, so for much of the content is
way off focus. Maybe it’s just because I’m old.

~~~
leetrout
It's reinforcing the popularity contests everyone on the net has turned in to
in the past 20 years. I miss the old internet and IRC without profiles and
"karma".

------
simonw
I really like profile READMEs that are powered by GitHub Actions (see
[https://simonwillison.net/2020/Jul/10/self-updating-
profile-...](https://simonwillison.net/2020/Jul/10/self-updating-profile-
readme/) ) - this collection doesn't seem to have a way of sharing those yet,
which would be great since getting the Actions YAML right can be tricky to
figure out at first.

------
angyrold
These templates (especially dynamic realtime) give me a 1990s Geocities vibe.
Cool

~~~
detaro
I find these interesting. One the one hand, cool, on the other: you could have
had any of this, with even more flexibility, on a personal homepage at any
time. What about it being the GH profile triggers this?

------
just-ok
Wow, I should find a job I’d be happy staying at for a few decades so that I
don’t have to deal with this nonsense come hiring time. Is this really what we
want recruiting to become?

------
ionforce
This is the new MySpace.

------
tzury
I prefer my Readmes minimal and text based. In my world, emojies and
animations are not welcomed everywhere.

[https://github.com/kautukkundan/Awesome-Profile-README-
templ...](https://github.com/kautukkundan/Awesome-Profile-README-
templates/blob/master/code-styled/Thaiane.md)

[https://github.com/kautukkundan/Awesome-Profile-README-
templ...](https://github.com/kautukkundan/Awesome-Profile-README-
templates/blob/master/dynamic-realtime/8bithemant.md)

------
lxtx
What's with the proliferation of emojispeak?

~~~
gruez
We’re regressing back to hieroglyphs

------
smlckz
A slightly off-topic question: what is the name of the font used in that
picture, of the text 'Awesome Profiles'?

~~~
kkautuk
it's "product sans"

------
exdsq
How do posts reach the top of HN with 6 points and no comments? Confused how
the algo works now :)

~~~
janober
One important factor is how fast that 6 upvotes happened and from who. If it
got posted and got 6 upvotes within a few minutes and that from "proper"
accounts it is on the front page. If it has the same amount but it takes 30
min then not. At least from my personal experience.

~~~
exdsq
This was at 19 minutes

